

Show HN: Coding Spellbook - Learn CS Interactively - jacktoole1
http://www.codingspellbook.com/

======
mnewton
Work on interface, it's kinda ugly.

~~~
jacktoole1
Thanks for the feedback; I will.

------
mnewton
Shweet!

------
razfar
awesome!

